# military watch options under $200??



## snuff_daddy (Jan 8, 2009)

im in the market for a military type watch like this timex but i wanted to see what other options i have out there

i dont care if its a white or dark face...and my budget is $200


----------



## 2BATTRANGER (Feb 7, 2010)

[/URL]

Here are 3 excellent choices and all are priced between $80 and $96 bucks! All have excellent lume too!


----------



## PH68 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'd go for a Citizen EcoDrive
Plenty to choose, and a lot less than $200


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

A Traser P6500 if you like Tritium watches...


----------



## Ray C (Dec 19, 2008)

*Marathon Navigator with Date*

Awesome looking watch and available for about $120 U.S. if you look around.

Watch, Wrist, Military Navigator Quartz with Date, Type III, Class 1 - Product Catalog - Marathon Watch Company Ltd


----------



## snuff_daddy (Jan 8, 2009)

thnx for the suggestions!


----------



## MikoDel (Dec 10, 2010)

Go with the tritium. If you never had one, you'll be loving it.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Vostok Komandirskie K-34. 31 jewels automatic movement, 100m WR, real military heritage. Price about 200USD:


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Citizen BM6400- $150 IIRC









Seiko SNK809- $58 (yep, twas a steal!)


----------



## Bfisher (Dec 27, 2007)

You can search for a used Hamilton Khaki Field watch... it has military heritage and is soo much better than those plastic cheapos with tritium ;-) The price is about your budget and with some luck you can get it new for not much more ($280).


----------



## spardas2 (Jan 21, 2011)

This is my under 100 $ collection...


----------



## DCMonkey (Apr 15, 2011)

Speaking from experience, I'd go with a G-Shock something like this (the one I own is a slightly older model). They can take a real beating in all kind of hard environments up to, and including combat. The materials are non reflective and very hard wearing.

I realise that digital watches might not be to everyone's taste, but its the most practical solution and not a Walter Mitty special-forces wannabe watch.


----------



## ransdta (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey can you post the manufacturer of these watches? I can't read the dial on a few of them. Thanks


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello spardas,

That is a nice collection. I think people would like
to see close up photos of the individual watches
to examine the details and the brand names.

I know photos in the dark are hard to focus. It 
would be interesting if you were able to get a 
photo of the glowing Lumibrite dial.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## spardas2 (Jan 21, 2011)

Of course. I'll post closer pics soon


----------



## spardas2 (Jan 21, 2011)

They are well known watches and here you have some pics with the model reference and movement.

https://picasaweb.google.com/salvipardas/Watches?feat=directlink










From left to right:

1. Seiko 5 auto. Lumen Good.
2. Seiko RAF style chrono alarm, quartz. Lumen excellent.
3. CWC G10. Lumen Good.
4. Seiko 5 auto military style. Lumen excellent.
5. LLBean. Quartz. Lumen not bad.
6. Lorus lumibrite. Lumen (whole dial) excellent.
7. Pulsar RAF crhono. Lumen Good.
8. Pulsar. Lumen Excellent.
9. Pulsar G10. Lumen awesome.

Feel free to ask for more info.

Best regards,
salvi


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

How about a Seiko 5 SNZG17J1? New for $150 to $180 on ebay. It's an automatic with a gunmetal finish, though in some pictures it looks black. Here's an entire thread of pictures and info.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/snzg17k1-full-tactical-metal-military-409824.html

Pictures courtesy of forum member Mchart:


----------



## spardas2 (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful!

Maybe a little big... It seems more a pilot than a field military watch... But superb!

Model : SNZG17K1 
Type : Military 
Metal : Stainless Steel 
Movement : Automatic 
Seiko 5 Sports 
Caliber 7S36B (23 jewels)

Black dial with flat Hardlex glass. 
Water resistance 10 Bars
See thru crystal caseback
With matching ion plated stainless steel bracelet

Weight (with bracelet): 161 gm
Width at lugs: 22mm
Bracelet reference: 300ZI-BI
*Bezel diameter: 44mm*
Case width including crown: 45mm
Case thickness: 12mm


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

left - Timex oversized camper 38mm diameter; 20mm lugs (w/ new NATO) - $50 from Nordstrom
right - Bertucci A2T 40mm diameter titanium case ; 22mm lugs (w/ new black hardware NATO) - $140 from Zappos


----------



## Mchart (Dec 1, 2010)

spardas2 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Maybe a little big... It seems more a pilot than a field military watch... But superb!
> 
> ...


I have fairly small wrists, so from that particular angle in the last photo it does look a bit big. I consider it a perfect fit though. Any larger it would be a no-go for me though.

I've had said watch since I posted those pictures. It keeps very accurate time now for what it cost. It has been used in my almost daily crossfit WOD's and a TDY in the desert. I've received a few compliments on it, and most people think it is a far more expensive watch.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Mchart said:


> I have fairly small wrists, so from that particular angle in the last photo it does look a bit big. I consider it a perfect fit though. Any larger it would be a no-go for me though.
> 
> I've had said watch since I posted those pictures. It keeps very accurate time now for what it cost. It has been used in my almost daily crossfit WOD's and a TDY in the desert. I've received a few compliments on it, and most people think it is a far more expensive watch.


Is the strap in your pictures grey or OD green? Looks great. Also, where'd you get the strap?


----------



## Mchart (Dec 1, 2010)

Boone said:


> Is the strap in your pictures grey or OD green? Looks great. Also, where'd you get the strap?


Color is ACU/ABU; maratac


----------



## drickster (Jul 29, 2009)

anybody say CWC?


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

drickster said:


> anybody say CWC?


+1 on the CWC, maybe even the PRS-10


----------



## Luxury Bazaar (Jul 28, 2010)

2BATTRANGER said:


> [/URL]
> 
> Here are 3 excellent choices and all are priced between $80 and $96 bucks! All have excellent lume too!


Wow, all very solid deals for the price. I guess the question now is: do you want to look like a military man, or like a Senior Officer? If it's the latter, you'll want to increase your budget substantially and go for something rugged, but also a bit luxurious and classy. I know Citizen has some higher-end military models.


----------



## tomkent45 (Nov 12, 2010)

From now on I will always go for Nite watches. I have 2 already


----------



## Mchart (Dec 1, 2010)

Another shot of my SNZG17K1. Again, I can personally attest to how durable this watch is. I'd love something more expensive, but us real military folk don't get paid enough to get much better. Still waiting to win the lotto so I can afford a $1000 'military watch'.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Mchart said:


> Another shot of my SNZG17K1. Again, I can personally attest to how durable this watch is. I'd love something more expensive, but us real military folk don't get paid enough to get much better. Still waiting to win the lotto so I can afford a $1000 'military watch'.


Your pictures are great Mchart. I really think Seiko nailed the design on this watch. The dial is great, the hands are perfect, very readable. The only realistic upgrade they should make in the future is going full PVD finish instead. Oh well, I'm still waiting for mine to arrive from Hong Kong. Can't wait!


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

mike120 said:


> Citizen BM6400- $150 IIRC


Currently on Amazon for $113.
Great watch, tough as nails, glows like a torch, 200M.
I have 2, one on stainless and one on cloth for backup.
francobollo


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

2BATTRANGER said:


> [/URL]
> 
> Here are 3 excellent choices and all are priced between $80 and $96 bucks! All have excellent lume too!


I had two of these go bad within a couple of months! I think Citizen really cheap'd out with these models. I was really disappointed, because I really liked the looks of this watch.


----------



## Murphy Slaw (Feb 6, 2011)

kaffakid said:


> left - Timex oversized camper 38mm diameter; 20mm lugs (w/ new NATO) - $50 from Nordstrom
> right - Bertucci A2T 40mm diameter titanium case ; 22mm lugs (w/ new black hardware NATO) - $140 from Zappos


I'm a big fan of Bertucci.


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

kaffakid said:


> left - Timex oversized camper 38mm diameter; 20mm lugs (w/ new NATO) - $50 from Nordstrom
> right - Bertucci A2T 40mm diameter titanium case ; 22mm lugs (w/ new black hardware NATO) - $140 from Zappos


kaffakid, what color are the stripes on that nato on the oversized Camper? and could would you mind sharing where you got it from? from this angle it looks like a 2 strap setup


----------



## kaffakid (Aug 13, 2010)

phattbam said:


> kaffakid, what color are the stripes on that nato on the oversized Camper? and could would you mind sharing where you got it from? from this angle it looks like a 2 strap setup


got it here Band items - Get great deals on Watch, Strap items on eBay Stores!

colors are black, white, royal blue red, royal, white, black (left to right)

it's a standard NATO


----------



## Chris T (May 5, 2013)

Hve you thought about the Seiko 5 military watch? It's simple and pretty cheap compared to a lot of other military watches out there. It's an automatic watch and doesn't take a battery but instead uses the movement of your wrist for power which is pretty cool but you can also wind it. It takes a little getting used to and isn't quite as accurate as a battery powered quartz watch but it's nice to know you don't have to worry about the battery dying.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Have a Seiko 5 and it's a great option as suggested. But just thought i'd stick another one in there aswell.


----------

